# freebsd 13 c-shell script interrupted in crontab.



## Yongsik (May 7, 2021)

Hi, All. 


After upgrading to 13-release, some C-shell scripts in Crontab hang.

When I run the scripter directly from the console or remote terminal it works fine, but inside crontab it stops running.

Not all shell scripts stop, but only some (pkg: dnscrypt), but I suspect that they have been using it for over 3 years without problems.

Other people have no problems?

Will it be resolved when the'Freebsd 13 P1' security patch is released?
.


----------



## ralphbsz (May 8, 2021)

To help debug this, we need more details. What are these scripts? Did you write them yourself, or are they part of some package? How exactly do they get interrupted, stop, or hang? Those three are very different symptoms. Can you tell us the error messages? If you wrote the scripts yourself, do you know that scripts run under a minimal environment when started from cron, in particular with a minimal path? That is commonly the cause of programs not working within cron, but that work fine outside of it.

If this is really an incompatibility with version 13, then it is unlikely that 13-p1 will suddenly fix it. And -p1 isn't just a "security patch", it is the next maintenance version of 13.

Finally: Are these really C-shells scripts? In general, it is a better idea to use sh (/bin/sh or ksh or derived ones like zsh or bash) for scripting; the syntax of csh (and tcsh) is more tricky for scripts.


----------



## oOiOo (May 11, 2021)

Yongsik said:


> When I run the scripter directly from the console or remote terminal it works fine, but inside crontab it stops running.


Do you have any errors in /var/log/cron ?


Yongsik said:


> Other people have no problems?


I had problems with cron jobs after updating. See my post here


----------

